# Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! :-)



## niellzzo (29. Juli 2005)

Hi!

War grad 10 Tage auf Gran Canaria und habe es mir nicht nehmen lassen mal eine Big Game ausfahrt mit der Blue Marlin3 von Puerto Rico zu machen!

In ca. 4Std. Trolling & ca. 1,5 Std. Bottom Fishing konnte ich 4 Thune und ne kleine Muräne erwischen, letztere hat leider zu früh die Schunr gekappt!

War ein cooles Erlebnis, werd ich auf jeden Fall wiederholen:m


----------



## sammycr65 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Goil!!!#6#6#6

Was kostet denn sowas? |kopfkrat


----------



## niellzzo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Mit Abholservice 55 EURO , und man fischt von 9:00h - 15:00h!

Echt empfehlenswert!


----------



## sammycr65 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				niellzzo schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Abholservice 55 EURO , und man fischt von 9:00h - 15:00h!
> 
> Echt empfehlenswert!



und "A I" - also Ruten u. Gerödel, ein bischen Mampf u. Schluck?

Und was haste mit den Fischen gemacht oder gehören die 
dem Käpten u. der Crew?


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Glückwunsch zu deinen Fängen #6 !!! Allerdings würd ich den Fotografen die Ohren abschneiden :m . Fische nur halb drauf und Finger im Bild |uhoh: ...


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

astrein ! #6
das ist doch mal was besonderes !!!!
nich immer nur die ollen Zander ....  |supergri


----------



## niellzzo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Also im Preis mit inbegriffen sind Ausrüstung und nat. Kunst sowie Naturköder!

Morgens gibt es ein Kaffee oder Tee und dann später noch nen leckeres Baguette! Softdrinks und Biier max. 2 Euro an Bord!

Fische gehören Crew & Kaptain, wobei fast alles was nicht unbedingt Thunfisch oder Dorado ist zu 100% released wird, Marline , Haie , Rochen und eigentlich fast jede bedrohte Fischart wird released!


----------



## niellzzo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> astrein ! #6
> das ist doch mal was besonderes !!!!
> nich immer nur die ollen Zander .... |supergri


 
Genau!:m 

Die geben wenigstens mal ein bisschen Gas unter Wasser! Hatte ganz gut Muskelkater nächsten Tag...


----------



## sammycr65 (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Dank Dir für die Info!

Habe zwar noch nix anderes gehört, aber 55 Euro wäre mir der Spaß
auch wert!

der Sammy


----------



## dorschhai (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Ist ja gar nicht so teuer wie ich dachte! Wäre es mir auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## theactor (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

HI,

*WoooW*
Ein fettes Petri von mir! 
Aber wie ich auch schon immer beim Raußreisser anzumerken gedenke:
SOLCHE FISCHE GIBTS GAR NICH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#6 #6


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Moin niellzzo 
Klasse Bonitos #6 . Schöne Größe. Wie geht es denn Hans und Vincente ? Werde wohl nächstes Jahr auch mal wieder mit den beiden raus  . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				niellzzo schrieb:
			
		

> Genau!:m
> 
> Die geben wenigstens mal ein bisschen Gas unter Wasser! Hatte ganz gut Muskelkater nächsten Tag...


 
Wohl eher von der 80 Lbs Ausrüstung :q . Die Jungs must Du schön mit ner 16 - 20 Lbs Ausrüstung Drillen, das ist Fun :q . Also beim nächsten Trip nach Gran, als Sportgepäck mitnehmen  . Denn selbst die 30er Ausrüstung die Hans an Board hat, ist ganz schön hart.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## niellzzo (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Den beiden gehts gut! Hans hat ganz stolz vom letzten Bootrecord erzählt und von nem kleinen Makrohai vom Vortag .

Wieso Bonito? An Bord war immer die Rede von Skipjack Thuna ... Oder ist das ein und der Selbe Fisch bzw. ne Thunfischunterart?

Gruß
Niellzzo


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				niellzzo schrieb:
			
		

> Den beiden gehts gut! Hans hat ganz stolz vom letzten Bootrecord erzählt und von nem kleinen Makrohai vom Vortag .
> 
> Wieso Bonito? An Bord war immer die Rede von Skipjack Thuna ... Oder ist das ein und der Selbe Fisch bzw. ne Thunfischunterart?
> 
> ...


 
Ja ! Skipjack und Bonito sind die gleiche Fischart. Sie sind einfach nur eine kleine Thunfischart. Aber Dein großer, ist schon sehr stattlich #6 ( für´n Bonito). Schöner Fisch #6 . Und der Bootsrekord für Makohai auf der Blue Marlin 3 liegt bei 488 Kg. Siehe Bild ! Ja,Ja und die Touries schwimmen auf Gran alle so weit raus |supergri . Ich nicht :q !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Hey Niels,
echt klasse.  #6 
Schöne Skip Jacks. Endlich mal was zu Thun... |supergri 

Ich hoffe Du hast jetzt auch den Virus  

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Glückwunsch zu diesem gelungenen Big Game Einstieg!


----------



## angelschnur (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Von mir dickes Petri#6  und Glückwunsch zum Auftakt !

Gruß

    Angelschnur


----------



## Ansgar (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ! Skipjack und Bonito sind die gleiche Fischart. Sie sind einfach nur eine kleine Thunfischart. Aber Dein großer, ist schon sehr stattlich #6 ( für´n Bonito).




Moin, da bin ich doch beim stoebern durch alte Beitraege hier drauf gestossen.

Also ich weiss nicht, Skipjack und Bonito der gleiche Fisch? 

Da muss es eine Verwirrung geben - das sind ueberhaupt nicht die gleichen Fische, zumindest nicht nach hiesigem Sprachgebrauch...

Ein striped tuna - oder auch skipjack ist kein Bonito. Waehrend der Bonito ausgepraegte Zaehne hat, hat der skipjack diese nicht. Der Bonito hat weisses Fleisch und ist gut zu essen, der Skipjack hat rotes Fleisch und ist im besten Fall bait. Ausserdem werden Bonitos nicht so gross wie skippies und die horizontalen Streifen des Bonitos verlaufen anders als die des skippie....

Jetzt muss ich hier schon aus OZ Qualitaetssicherung betreiben? ) ) 

All the best
Ansgar

PS: (@Sailfisch Noch 1 Tag dann bin ich auf dem tiefen blauen Meer...)


----------



## Ansgar (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Moin niellzzo
> Klasse Bonitos #6 . Schöne Größe.




Jo, weil es skippies sind - habe gerade noch mal die Fotos gecheckt.

@Stingray: nichts fuer ungut und ist von mir nicht boese gemeint oder prahlerisch oder so - ich kenne auch nicht jeden Fisch.

Also, no worries & all the best
Ansgar


----------



## eöbzander (4. November 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

War letztens auch auf der Dorado  big gamen! leider ohne erfolg! hab fliegende fische gesehen war lustig das anzusehen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hacker (20. November 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Hey

ich war auch auf der Dorado letzen sommer glaub ich und einzige was ich hatte war ein skipjack aber besser als nichts.
Ein kleines dickes Englaender kind hatten 5 Bisse und hat ein Thun nach Hause gebracht #6 
Nur noch 8 Tage bis Florida dann werd ich mal Fische in Gulf of Mexico aergern.Auf der Fahrt zurueck nach Ohio werd ich genug zeit fuer einen bericht haben.

Gruss Gregor


----------



## marlindream (22. November 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

@Ansgar da hast Du vollkommen recht. 
Auf den Kanaren wird von den Einheimischen alles als Bonito bezeichnet was ein kleiner "Tunfisch" ist und Streifen hat
Die meisten "Bonitos" sind aber Skipjack´s. Nur die mit den Zähnen - heißen auf den Kanaren auch Sierra ( Säge, wegen den Zähnen) sind echte atlantische Bonitos. Sehr lecker zum Essen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. November 2005)

*AW: Erster Big Game Erfolg !!! *

Geil :q


----------

